# Nashville Teen Cubing Meetup



## casi (Mar 30, 2018)

Is anyone interested in a Nashville Cubing meetup?

Where and when would be a good location/time? If people are interested, I'll make a scheduled meetup.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 30, 2018)

Why have an age limit?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Why have an age limit?


She has a point, the cubing community is very diverse and age usually doesn't matter. I only have one cubing friend in real life and he's like 5 years older than me.


----------



## PappyHoo (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm interested, but am over 15.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2018)

PappyHoo said:


> I'm interested, but am over 15.


Then go and enjoy cubing!


----------



## casi (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm changing it to a Nashville Teens meetup.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 29, 2019)

where is this meet up? i am in donelson but i REALLY want to join


----------



## casi (May 29, 2019)

We don't have one yet


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 29, 2019)

well i am willing to help find a area to start, maybe a ymca

OH!!! i got a good idea, maybe a local park, i am in Donelson, so maybe like two rivers or something.


----------

